# Susie-Snow Marble Bengal 6 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Susie-Snow Marble Bengal 6 yrs old 
Striking cat .She is shy at the moment but is getting used to us . She is very attractive and will come round very quickly because she loves a fuss.
We have just neutered, microchipped her and she had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Susie-Snow Marble Bengal 6 yrs old


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Shes gorgeous, paws crossed for a forever home soon xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Lola757 (Mar 29, 2012)

Does she have a forever home yet??? She is gorgeous!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi yes she has a home now


----------

